# Security von Windows Embedded für Echtzeitanwendungen im Firmennetz



## roboticBeet (17 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sichert ihr Systeme, welche auf einem Windows (Embedded) Host aufbauen ab, wenn diese ins Firmennetz eingebunden werden müssen? Dies wäre beispielsweise bei Kuka Steuerungen oder Beckhoff CPUs der Fall, wenn zusätzliche Dienste wie Fernwartung, Datenübertragung via FTP o. ä. benötigt werden.
Habt ihr "lediglich" eine entsprechende Firewall Konfiguration, welche nur die benötigten Ports freigibt, dies ggf. sogar nur für spezielle IP/MAC-Adressen, oder verwendet ihr auch noch zusätzliche Security Elemente?

Ich habe zu diesem Thema kommende Woche eine Besprechung mit unserer IT und ahne, dass die direkt eine Endpoint-Security Software fordern, sobald das Wort "Windows" fällt. Dies würde ich jedoch auf einem Host für Echtzeitanwendungen vermeiden wollen.

Bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber haben wir zur Abgrenzung vom Firmennetz eine zusätzliche Scalance Firewall in Kombination mit Scalance Routern in den Anlagen eingesetzt. Dort ging es jedoch nur um propritäre Hard- und Software.


----------



## blackpeat (17 Mai 2019)

Ich werfe mal den Vorschlag von Siemens und Festo ein. Gibt da auch noch eine erweiterte Doku zu, die ich aber gearde nicht finde. Aber ich denke es ist ein ganz durchdachtes Konzept, auch wenn glaube ich kein Windows berücksichtigt wird.

https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/automat...icherheit-im-Produktionsnetzwerk-Festo-AG.pdf


----------



## roboticBeet (17 Mai 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort. Den prinzipiellen Aufbau in dieser Form kannte ich bereits von meinem alten Arbeitgeber.


----------

